# What is the best snail species?



## Matt Warner (4 Apr 2012)

Hi all, what do people think is the best snail for algae eating in a planted tank. I saw some apple snails in my LFS the other day but wasnt sure if they would eat all my plants. Also are there any good online retailers which sell snails?
Cheers


----------



## Alastair (4 Apr 2012)

I found zebra nerite snails and ramshorns to be very good 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt Warner (4 Apr 2012)

Thanks for that. Any idea where I can get any from. I don't think the stores near me stock them.


----------



## Maloney (4 Apr 2012)

Hi, Sweet knowle near Stratford usually has them , along with other species.


----------



## frothhelmet (5 Apr 2012)

Ramshorn is the best snail for algae. It eats BBA, algae on the glass, and just about everything else except spirogyra (if you find something that eats spirogyra let me know). It doesn't touch plants. MTS is also good at eating algae on the glass, but it wont touch BBA. These two snails are good because unlike nerites they will eat things other than algae on hard surfaces. Which means it's easier to keep them alive. Also, they are not as big and heavy as nerties and so can eat algae off of stem tips etc. They will also breed in freshwater whicn nerites dont. 

The good thing about apple snails is that they eat duckweed - except spixis - which will eat your plants instead.


----------



## rolexbene (5 Apr 2012)

I have just got a load of ramshorn snails and have found them to be effective although the ones of a certain size tend to dig a little where the plants havent fully established, I have a few extra I could send you for a small price although I am not around for a week or so from the end of today.


----------



## dw1305 (5 Apr 2012)

Hi all,
Frothhelmet has already written my answer:


> Ramshorn is the best snail for algae. It eats BBA, algae on the glass, and just about everything else except spirogyra (if you find something that eats spirogyra let me know). It doesn't touch plants. MTS is also good at eating algae on the glass, but it wont touch BBA. These two snails are good, because unlike nerites they will eat things other than algae on hard surfaces..........


+1

cheers Darrel


----------

